# How to Make Fog Machine at Home



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

You will need:
-BOTTLE
-GLASS
-FLEXIBLE FUNNEL 
-ON/OFF Switch
-CONNECTOR
2-9V BATTERY
-COMPUTER FAN
-DRY ICE


----------

